# Hi everyone.



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi, I've been coming to this forum for a couple months now, so I'm overdue to give an intro. Pretty much, I'm 5 feet, around 107 lbs., turning 23 at the end of the month, and moving to San Diego in a couple days. I also have existing pics on a yahoo profile that I'm having trouble posting on here (too lazy to take more on my web cam or dig cam). So, if anyone has advice on how to post those, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi, I've seen you around!   Welcome!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

welcome


----------



## PB&J (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi and Welcome sorry you are having trouble posting. You may need to contact the moderators for help.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm gonna be lazy about it. If anyone is curious, my pics are in the briefcase and album in my yahoo profile. 
http://profiles.yahoo.com/aggies1ut[url]


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2003)

Hum well the url didn't work as planned, but the addy is the same.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2003)

http://profiles.yahoo.com/aggies1ut

You have to close your tag with a [/URL]

Into muscle cars, and has a nice genuine smile  

I have a short chinese friend with a Turbo Grand National, actually I know two, and a korean buddy with a 95 Camaro 

Check out this guys dyno burnout, right click and save it
http://www.fasttrackperformance.com/page5/Chow movie files/ChrisTTGN.wmv

He has a TH400, the engine is a V8 twin turbo now - it should be making over 1600HP at the crank. He can't go on some dynos because many of the mid range dynos only go up to 1200 HP, I wonder if he didn't do a burnout on the friggin thing what it would have registered


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2003)

Hmm, interesting burn out....As for my car, the next step is probably bigger rims and low profile tires. Eventually, I'll get a chip and charger though.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2003)

Interesting?  the whole point is, it made so much power he could not keep from burning out, despite it being a TH400 its still got to be making 1200ish RWHP, I haven't seen him do better than a mid 8 just yet though, 0-160 in 8 seconds is pretty fast though IMO 

Watch wheel weight if your snooty about performance, most of the ricer aftermarket wheels are crap heavy and not very strong.

Too many bad stories about ATI lately, Vortec seems to be the #1 brand right now reliability wise, Stang bottom end should make good power relatively safely, which they need since the engines are so tiny 

www.tirerack.com


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm not really into rice rockets myself. I'm more into the old cars, but I am making (and have made some mods on my car). I don't want to run 8s though. A friend of mine put NOS in his CRX. Now that was scary.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2003)

CRX is a cool car, not fast, but sporty and great gas mileage. What I mean is that in general, the aftermarket wheels are CRAP, so do your homework. I assume you hang on Stangnet or something   If your getting a 17x9" shop for a 22 pound wheel or less, thats about standard for an American car OEM 17x9"

Only rice bucket in my stable is a 73 240Z with an 82 Turbo 2.8L in it, its my road car, I dont drag race   One of the many reasons I chose the car, was because it fits V8s EASY, and they are cheap cars to toy with, and noooooooo smog in CA!!! Other than a previous gas saver, this is the first rice bucket I have been PROUD to own, its a badass handling car.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2003)

Awesome Mudge. Thanks for the tips...and ya, CA rules and regulations can be a bitch. What part of Cali are you in?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2003)

aggies1ut welcome to IM!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 17, 2003)

I work in San Fran and live aboot 17 miles south, so I'm in the BA


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 17, 2003)

Oh ya Mudge? What part of the Bay? I lived in the East Bay for about 9 years. My grandma still lives there and my bro lives in Alameda.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 17, 2003)

I live on the west side  Between Daly City/San Bruno.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> 
> Only rice bucket in my stable is a 73 240Z with an 82 Turbo 2.8L in it, its my road car, I dont drag race   One of the many reasons I chose the car, was because it fits V8s EASY, and they are cheap cars to toy with, and noooooooo smog in CA!!! Other than a previous gas saver, this is the first rice bucket I have been PROUD to own, its a badass handling car.



sounds like a nice ride, Mudge-
I read an article, guy took a '70 240..and stuck in a 'vette 350...decked. (too long to remember what all he did with it..but it was impressive)
nice looking cars...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah lots of V8 swaps and other 6s as well, www.hybridz.org  big blocks, small blocks etc - I did some programming for one guy putting a 95 Vette LT1 in his 240Z, I have a 94 Z28 and programming/logging gear for that stuff.

www.tunercat.com
http://www.andywhittaker.com/ecu/index.html


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

that was a very cool burnout!  Twin turbos ... sweet!

oh, welcome Aggies


----------



## Mudge (Jul 18, 2003)

His other car is a Z06, and he has a 12 second GN as a daily beater. He works at Genentech and has some friend with exotic cars, there are a couple Diablo videos on the site as well  on of them being a run inside the Diablo from 170-200 or so.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 20, 2003)

Okay, I have just moved to Downtown San Diego....the Powerhouse Gym on University Ave. was alright, but I would like to explore my options. Does anyone know a good gym that is close to Downtown? I am not familiar with the area and would like to stay close by my apt. for now. Thanks.


----------

